# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه کیش

## jungmin

سلام بچه ها کسی اینجا هست که دانشگاه تهران واحد کیش باشه میخواستم یه راهنمایی راجب به کتابخونه بگیرم

----------

